# LA



## restored2 (Jan 9, 2012)

Any support groups in Los Angeles currently?


----------



## iLLmanic562 (Mar 23, 2012)

restored2 said:


> Any support groups in Los Angeles currently?


I've been to a couple..there's one called SHARE (self help and recovery exchange) in LA, and one in Culver City..I've been to another in Lakewood (burnes community center) which is self help group..I need to start attending more often..I'll go and learn something from it, then it takes me a long time to work up the courage to keep going. It's my commitment issues, I can't even commit to things that I know will only help me out in the long run.


----------

